

FTC Is Ready to Pounce on Dishonest Bloggers - haidut
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2349157,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03079TX1K0000584

======
blackvine
this axe has been hanging over bloggers forever now. Big corporations have
been dolling out freebies to bloggers since forever. check out this blog
post([http://www.liewcf.com/blog/archives/2009/06/hp-psg-
regional-...](http://www.liewcf.com/blog/archives/2009/06/hp-psg-regional-
media-event-touch-the-future-now/)) a popular Malaysian blogger.

First he brags that he has been invited to an all expenses paid HP expo. The
rest of his article is waxing lyrical over HP products !!!

